# garden moles



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone give us any ideas on how to get rid of pesky moles in the garden, we've now got more mounds of earth than garden. All answers gratefully rec'd .


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Not pleasant but what next door does and Not what the tree huggers would recommend but slip a few sweets of the Jel**tots variety into their burrow and they will eat them but not be able to digest them, They'll die of slow starvation.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

An uncle of mine, put a hosepipe down one of the burrows and let in run for a while before pouring a gallon of petrol down the same burrow. He blew up most of his lawn and the next door neighbours chicken house, but it did get rid of the moles - for a time!


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

On Gardener's Question Time recently female urine (not male) was recommended as apparently moles don't like it! They didn't say how to apply it though.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A friend of mine swears by squirting some propane gas into the burrows....... he says not only does it kill them but they never come back either.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Make a party with kids playing in the garden where the moles are, preferabily all day long, the kid´s steps and jumps will scare the moles they will leave, they ate noise. That and the jellies...


----------

